# The Dude Abide's Fatty Throwdown Entry #1



## the dude abides (Apr 13, 2009)

After Pensacola Jim's entries I'm humbly throwing my hat in the ring. I did two Fattys this weekend. Here is the first. I read somwhere on here recently of an apple pancake fatty. I thought that sounded good so here is my recreation. 

Also, this was made on Saturday night, refridgerated and reheated for Easter lunch with the family. My plan was to make 4 but this one beat me down bad enough that I only ended up making two.

First my ingredients
1 lb Reduced Fat Jimmy Dean Sausage
-yes this was a mistake. I didn't notice the Reduced Fat "warning" when I bought it. 
4 smaller pancakes
1 package of Bob Evans Sliced Glazed Apples
Brown Sugar






Sausage all rolled out and pancakes down. One note, not sure if it's worth mentioning or not. I sprayed the inside of the bag I used to roll out the sausage with a butter flavored no-stick spray. I thought it might make the fatty easier to roll. More on this to come...





...added the apples and a generous amount of brown sugar





and the topographical view





Uh Oh...Houston we've got a problem. We've got apples and crap leaking everywhere. It's coming out the sides and now look...major blowout.





I almost threw in the towel at this point. It definetly had me ticked enough that I stopped taking pictures. But I decided to lay out even more bacon and double wrap this sucker and see if it was savalgeable. Would've been a good candidate for a bacon weave (see my next thread).
Then I super tightly wrapped in Saran Wrap in threw in the fridge for a few hours. 

Here it is on the Weber with the other entry. You can see the bacon doesn't seem to be sticking very well. It was fat enough that the bacon didn't reach all the way around to overlap itself





another view...it's the one furthest from the camera





it took a little over 3 hours to get up to temp and I was running a little hot too. Averaging about 300". Never had one take this long especially at this temp. Anyhow, it was saved and looked pretty decent when I took it off. It's the one at the top.





here it is mostly all gone at mom and dad's house. It's the one on the right.





suprisingly with all the bacon I wrapped around this sucker it still had good smoke penetration (apple wood)

Here's another shot of it sliced and on a plate with a slice of #2. It's the one on the left






So what did I learn here
1) Don't buy Reduced Fat Sausage
2) Don't overload the fatty or you'll have a blowout
3) Try tearing up the pancakes to make the rolling easier 
4) Mom, Dad and the rest of the family love Apple Pancake Fatties!

But the reheating went well. We were eating at noon so I threw them in the oven in the foil pan, uncovered at 225" for an hour and a half. I didn't do an internal temp reading but they were heated through.

Here's a link to the second entry
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75655

Thanks for looking.


----------



## pignit (Apr 13, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 13, 2009)

great job! this one's on my to-do list!


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## beer (Apr 13, 2009)

Great looking fatty Dude! Looks like it was all worth it in the end. I attempted my first fatty over the weekend and got the same exact "reduced fat" sausage by mistake. I must have been "keeping my mind limber" before going to the grocery store, haha.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 13, 2009)

How'd yours turn out?


----------



## fire it up (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow Dude, I have to give you points for saving it after such a major blowout!
At least it worked in the end, looked delicious too, I really need to make abreakfast fattie sometime.
Thanks for the info on reheating, good to know that it works fine that way.
Now I'm off to check out your other entry.


----------



## jagerviking (Apr 13, 2009)

mmmmmm pancake fattie, this is on my to do fattie list for sure!


----------



## reinman (Apr 13, 2009)

Definately going to have to try a pancake fattie, they do loook good. 

Might have to put some of the wild raspberries in it that I picked last summer, and top with some of the raspberry syrup I made. Now I just made myself hungry.

BTW Dude, in my thread at the pork section I mentioned using your chicken brine recipe on some hindquarters. Everyone thought they came out great. That's one recipe to save for sure.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks everybody.  Be sure to check out the "Guinea Grinder Fatty" which I thought turned out better
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75655

beer (love the handle by the way) I noticed that when I looked at your picts.  But you didn't complain about any blowouts, so maybe it was just too darn full to properly roll up

Fire it up, thanks man, I was sure it was headed for the garbage can.  I was so mad when it just fell apart like that.  It did reheat ok, but I'd still rather take it fresh off the grate.  Or like everyone else (including you if I remember right) told me...to slice it and heat in a fry pan.  I just didn't have the luxury.

Reinman, be careful with the syrup.  Using these apples that I did, I scooped quite a bit of the "sauce" into the fatty.  I think that also had something to do with it falling apart.  Trying to roll a liquid is tricky. 
I'm glad you enjoyed the brine.  Did you see the one I did this weekend?
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75656
I tried to do a better job with the tutorial on this version
Love your tag line...
Give a man a fattie and he will eat for a day. Teach him how to smoke a fattie, and he will sit in his backyard and drink beer all day. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 13, 2009)

Dude,

I've said it before...I love pancakes and a topping with sausage, and add some smoke / bacon to that and it looked like nirvana. 

You sounded kind of bummed at the blow out, but I think you did a great job and we will credit you with a "save". 

How about the no stick spray...did that contribute to the sausage not sticking to each other and impede sealing that baby up? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thoughts?

Overall it was a great concept 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ON EDIT:  I was in a neighboring College town recently (beer run), and I saw a car with a bumper sticker that said "THE DUDE ABIDES".  I have to tell you I was puzzled.  I know you guys post movie clips back and forth, so I had to google it to find out WTF?  I now have "The Big Lebowski" in a TIVO wishlist.  Love the cult classics, and I guess I don't know what I'm missing.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Engineer.  I think the combo of the butter spray, and sauce from the apples and probably a bit overloaded all were contributing factors to the blowout.  I will gladly take credit for the "save".  Much appreciated.  

And The Big Lebowski is a must see.  Lots of swearing, so if you've got kids or you're sensitive to that sort of thing.  Beware.  But other than that, it's one of my top 5 favorite movies of all time.

They don't sell beer in your town?  Yikes, might be time to move.


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 13, 2009)

I think we should start a thread to list "favorite movies" or "cult classic movies" or something...that might be cool.


I live in a rural "bedroom community" of KC, and there is a small liquor store (they sponsored me in my first KCBS Event with beer for my team / party - got to take the walk for 4th place out of 49 for brisket, thank you very much) and I give them as much business as I can. For exotic beers I like to go to Lawrence Kansas (Home of KU) and there is a kick butt liquor store that has an awesome selection of everything. I was after some Turbo dog (going to put together the Turbo Dog BBQ Sauce) and some Xingu Black beer. If you haven't tried them...I do recommend.


----------



## reinman (Apr 13, 2009)

I was thinking of saving the syrup till after it was sliced for eating. Then again it may work on the inside. My syrup needs a bit of heating up to get it to move. 

When I put raspberries and sugar together I'm never sure if I'm making jam or syrup. It all kind of depends on how thick it turns out. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Saw the one you did this weekend. If it's anything like the other one I'll have to try that one too.


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 13, 2009)

It was a good movie.  I love White Russians.  Jeff Bridges played his role so well it creeped me out to where I wouldn't drink White Russians for the longest time.  Now whenever I see your Avitar, I think "White Russians" and get grossed out again.


----------



## rivet (Apr 13, 2009)

Dude, I think your finished fattie looked pretty dang good. I feel for you in the making it (specially when you have that Aw Sh** moment when you realize you have the wrong stuff like LO-FAT sausage) and had the blowout, but it still came out fine and the taste I'm sure was awesome. Apples, Brown Sugar, Pancakes.... GAWD!

Blowouts happen, that's why one should build bigger fatties! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing your pics, and I'm gonna hunt down your Guinea fattie now.... anything eye-talian to me is good.


----------



## got14u (Apr 13, 2009)

man those look great....and let me tell you THE DUDE ABIDES when it comes to fatties....damn i wish i had your name.....oh well great fatties. oh and u don't need to break up the pancakes. I do apples cinniman fatties pancakes all the time and just use about 1 1/2 pancakes and keep them away from the edge. they work great.


----------



## pensacolajim (Apr 14, 2009)

Dude,
I did mention in my apple dumpling fattie, 
(Do not get sugar on the meat!)
It dissolves the fat and causes it to fall appart.

But your finale result looks great, grats!
Jim


----------



## creative rock (Apr 14, 2009)

Great save on the Fattie. Just showed my Lady Friend the q-view she said it sounded "nummy". Will add it to my do list for maybe next weekend.

Just finished eating a pour mans pizza fattie... didn't have pizza sauce. Would have done q-views, but the house was a shambles this weekend. Had to tear a pre-hung door out to get a kids wooden bunkbed/desk/TV stand into the 2nd bedroom. Had to clear that room of all stuff, and move all living room furniture... To make a long story short... Where's the camera??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also smoked up three two pound CB's... Thanks to SMF never thought of making CB... and never heard of fattie until I joined!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing Dude, it sounds awesome!
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## beer (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks dude, you got a pretty sweet handle yourself. 

My fatty turned out pretty well despite the reduced fat meat accident. It was maybe a tad dryer than I anticipated, but still plenty juicy. Then again, I probably left it on the smoker a bit too long(had a thermometer issue and had to guess when it was done). I had no blowouts to speak of, but really didn't fill the middle up too much. It rolled up pretty easily. Ohh, wait a second, I think I ended up using most of another tube of sausage that wasn't pictured, so closer to 1.75 lbs total, instead of just one. That probably helped it stay together.

Hopefully I'll have time to make another fatty before the throwdown deadline. All I know is that this one is going to involve gravy!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 14, 2009)

Mom always said I should pay closer attention to what I was reading LOL

Thanks for the kind words.  Give making a fatty a shot.  But beware, they have this addictive quality to them.

Hmmmm mashed potatos and gravy fatty...bangers and mash fatty, now you've got me thinking.  Be sure to put up picts of your work!  Looking forward to seeing it.

Thanks to everyone!


----------

